# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Abril,12:  Criss Angel

## Ritxi

Visto que el foro está un poco paradito ahora mismo y a petición de Wolrak, reabro esta sección del mago del mes,a ver si entre todos tira hacia adelante.

*Criss Angel* -
Nacido como *Christopher Nicholas Sarantakos*- (n. East Meadow, Nueva York 19 de diciembre de 1967) es un músico, mago, ilusionista, escapista, doble de acrobacias, creador y director de la serie de TV Mindfreak.

*Carrera como ilusionista*

 Criss es el menor de tres hermanos y desde los siete años comenzó a  interesarse por la magia, después de que su tía Stella le hiciera un juego de magia. A los trece años hizo su primera actuación pagada donde  ganó quince dólares. A los diecinueve años ganaba tres mil dólares por  semana actuando en shows para niños y en clubes nocturnos.
 En 2001, hipotecó la casa de su madre para producir el programa de televisión Mindfreak, en el cual invirtió 300.000 US$.  Un año después, obtuvo beneficios por cuatro millones de dólares y una  gran fama como descubridor del juego del "abrillantado permanente". El  programa se presenta en varias cadenas televisivas.
 Sus actos de magia se caracterizan por realizarse en  espacios públicos, como la calle y utilizando elementos comunes.
 En el año 2003 hizo un especial de televisión llamado _Supernatural_.
 En 2005 se estrenó su nuevo programa, _Criss Angel Mindfreak_.  Entre algunos de sus actos mostrados en el programa Criss ha hecho escapismo, ha levitado, ha caminado sobre el agua, ha hecho  levitar a personas en la calle y ha sido colgado desde un helicoptero en movimiento solo con ganchos en la piel de su espalda. Sus hermanos y madre aparecen regularmente en su programa.
 En julio de 2008 realizó su primer juegco transmitido en vivo a través de la cadena A&E y de su sitio de Internet; fue el primer capítulo de su cuarta temporada, titulado _Building Implosion Escape_.

*Premios*

 Angel ha ganado el premio _Merlín_ entregado por la Asociación Internacional de Magos los años 2001, 2004, 2005, 2007 y 2008;  ha sido el único mago en ganar el premio cinco veces. En 2009 recibió  el premio al "mago de la década", entregado por la misma asociación.
 En 2005 fue nombrado "mago del año" por la Academia de Artes Mágicas (AMA) en un evento de prensa en el _Magic Castle_ de Hollywood.

*Discografía*


_Musical Conjurings from the World of Illusion_ (1998)_System 1 in the Trilogy_ (2000)_System 2 in the Trilogy_ (2000)_System 3 in the Trilogy_ (2000)_Mindfreak_ (2002)_Supernatural_ (2003)_Mindfreak:The Official Soundtrack_ (2006)


Fuente: Wikipedia





criss angel pulls a girl in half!! - YouTube

----------


## wolrak

bueno voy a poner algunos datos que  he sacado de un foro 

Después de los shows en clubes nocturnos, él comenzó a experimentar con trucos más grandes, mezclando la magia con la música, utilizando el rock que componía.

Así, Criss Angel estuvo en una banda de música industrial, llamada Angeldust, e incluso lanzó un disco llamado Magical Conjurings from the World of Illusion en 1998 y se presentó en el Madison Square Garden, donde Criss adoptó el nombre artístico Angeldust y grabó varios discos como solista. En una entrevista a la revista forbes dijo: “Quise combinar la magia y la música con una visión magnífica...”.

Su filosofia es la siguiente: "La magia es una maravillosa forma de arte, pero tiene que modernizarse... Crecí con MTV y quise romper la caricatura del mago que saca conejos de un sombrero… ¿Por qué hay magos que todavía hacen lo que se hacía hace 100 años?".

En el verano de hace algunos años, suscribió contrato con la Firma que maneja a Robert De Niro, Leonardo DiCaprio y Cameron Diaz. Su nuevo espectáculo se estrenó en A &E, el 20 de julio del 2005, destacando, además de la magia, su música. En el programa podemos ver como Criss Angel atrapa las balas con sus dientes, es sepultado o es quemado vivo y mucho más.

y aqui van algunos videos 


este esta en español latino :P

----------


## Marvel

> descubridor del juego del "abrillantado permanente".


¿Alguien puede contarme en que consiste este juego? No me refiero al secreto, me refiero solo al efecto.

----------


## Boza

> (n. East Meadow, Nueva York 19 de diciembre de 1967)


Mucha cirujía?

----------


## Maestro Sombra

De Criss Angel ya nadie se acuerda, pero resulta que su show ha sido nombrado el mejor de las vegas el pasado sabado.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bueno primero me asombra y me agrada el respeto con el que se trato el tema de Criss, hace años lo hubiesen mandado a la hoguera.

Todos sabemos de que se trata su programa de TV, y el secreto que oculta.. algunos preferimos el arte de engañar en vivo en vez de engañar solo al que lo mira desde su casa..

Pero tengo que admitir que desde la existencia de su programa el mundo profano se mostró mas interesado en el arte, fue como una publicidad del arte en el que nos beneficio a todos..

Algunos mas conservadores siguen remarcando la ética del artista.. Pero su programa de TV esta bonito, me gusta verlo y sin importar la trampa sigue siendo magia y sorprendente.

En vivo nunca lo vi trabajar, pude ver uno de sus espectáculos y esta muy bueno.. Diferenciando en estilo y gusto personales se nota un gran esfuerzo y trabajo.. En mi opinión por gusto personal prefiero que siga el camino de los teatro y la magia real por decir de alguna manera y no su espectáculo montado en tv.

----------


## sergioseco

Si esta interesante el trailer que vi de su nuevo show en vivo... Believe creo q se llama es con Cirque de Soleil (o como se escriba), y me imagino que le estara metiendo duro  a sus presentaciones en vivo ya que el profano se espera ver lo que vio en la tele y al verlo en vivo se van decepcionados de lo que vieron (al menos esto me han comentado casi todos los que le vieron el ultimo año) la pasaron mejor con David Cooperfield que con Criss Angel...... es mejor que le meta a los Shows en vivo a ver si gana un mayor respeto en la comunidad de Magos....

Coincido con los comentarios de Ezequiel, tambien me gusta ver el programa, mas sin embargo lo disfrutaba mas cuando era profano, antes de interesarme en estudiar y aprender tecnica de Mago,

----------


## charlygs

He visto algunos de los programas de la televisión y bueno... es cierto que da mucho de que hablar referente a la magia, no es mi estilo pero bueno, también comentar que tengo un amigo que ha estado hace una semana en las Vegas y dice que como espectáculo fue muy impresionante, nada que ver con lo que sale en la Tv.

----------


## EnriqueAG

En el mundo de la magia  hay personas que estan en la capacidad de reproducir de forma auténtica lo que Criss Angel solo puede hacer con su editor de video y sus efectos especiales. Desde mi punto de vista este caballerito no tiene bien merecidos ninguno de los premios que hasta hoy se le han brindado.

----------


## Tereso

> En el mundo de la magia  hay personas que estan en la capacidad de reproducir de forma auténtica lo que Criss Angel solo puede hacer con su editor de video y sus efectos especiales.


Es decir que realmente pueden volar  :Smile1:

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> En el mundo de la magia  hay personas que estan en la capacidad de reproducir de forma auténtica lo que Criss Angel solo puede hacer con su editor de video y sus efectos especiales.


Disculpa pero a que efectos del show de Criss Angel te refieres? y quienes son las personas que pueden hacer tales efectos de forma autentica?Ademas, ¿A que te refieres con forma autentica? 

Ademas perdonenme , pero insinuar que Criss Angel es solo edición de video y efectos especiales es demostrar una tremenda ignorancia respecto de lo que Criss Angel es como ilusionista.
A mi no me gusta el estilo de Criss, pero no puedo dejar de reconocer que el tipo es un tremendo ilusionista... No por nada a día de hoy su show en Las Vegas Believe by Cirque du Soleil ( con sus defensores y detractores) sigue siendo uno de los espectáculos mas vendidos hasta la fecha. No por nada el tipo esta donde esta, y repito , a mi el tipo no me gusta como ilusionista pero una cosa es que no me guste su estilo y otra muy distinta es que el tipo sea un mal ilusionista.

----------


## EnriqueAG

El término "auténtico" (Magia auténtica) dentro del ilusionismo hace  referencia a todo acto ejecutado utilizando técnicas o estrategias que  tengan como propósito producir verdadero Arte y no efectos especiales de  esos que abundan en los films de Hollywood. Cualquier persona con el  equipo de profesionales que este señor utiliza podría convertir al  profano menos habilidoso en un nuevo Criss Angel sin el menor esfuerzo posible. Con respecto a quien podría producir lo que Criss Angel solo  consigue con su editor de video, pues _gente con creatividad_, y  aquí no hago referencia a las tonterías donde se le ve cruzar de un  edificio a otro en los aires o pasar una piscina con gente absolútamente  comprada, sino a efectos potentes y que pueden ser realizado de forma _real_ por verdaderos profesionales. Por otro lado el Show del circo  du-soleil Believe ha dejado entrever únicamente críticas y una enorme decepción por parte de sus fanáticos.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> El término "auténtico" (Magia auténtica) dentro del ilusionismo hace  referencia a todo acto ejecutado utilizando técnicas o estrategias que  tengan como propósito producir verdadero Arte y no efectos especiales de  esos que abundan en los films de Hollywood. Cualquier persona con el  equipo de profesionales que este señor utiliza podría convertir al  profano menos habilidoso en un nuevo Criss Angel sin el menor esfuerzo posible. Con respecto a quien podría producir lo que Criss Angel solo  consigue con su editor de video, pues _gente con creatividad_, y  aquí no hago referencia a las tonterías donde se le ve cruzar de un  edificio a otro en los aires o pasar una piscina con gente absolútamente  comprada, sino a efectos potentes y que pueden ser realizado de forma _real_ por verdaderos profesionales. Por otro lado el Show del circo  du-soleil Believe ha dejado entrever únicamente críticas y una enorme decepción por parte de sus fanáticos.


No te lo tomes a mal pero ¿Eres nuevo no cierto?Y ademas ¿Que edad tienes? Te lo pregunto como para entender el contexto, ya que si bien se hace evidente que recién estas dando tus primeros pasos , me parece que por lo mínimo que deberías partir seria instruyéndote un poco mas no solo por respeto a ti sino que por los magos a los que criticas ya que con este tipo de argumentos el único que queda mal eres tu. Es decir , todo lo que acabas de responder es pura verborrea , no has respondido nada de lo que te pregunte, y esto ha ocurrido porque sencillamente no tienes respuestas, has disparado indiscriminadamente y ni siquiera tienes el mas mínimo argumento para defender tu posición. Me parece una total falta de respeto que ante la pregunta " Cuales son los ilusionistas capaces de hacer tales efectos de forma autentica " Me respondas "Gente con creatividad"  Es decir no tienes la mas mínima idea de lo que hablas y mas encima te atreves a criticar, es que hay que tener cara... 

Por otra parte esto de acá me vas a perdonar pero es lo mas "inocente" (por no ocupar otra palabra) que he leído en mucho tiempo...


> El término "auténtico" (Magia auténtica) dentro del ilusionismo hace  referencia a todo acto ejecutado utilizando técnicas o estrategias que  tengan  como propósito producir verdadero Arte y no efectos especiales de  esos que abundan en los films de Hollywood


¿El termino autentico dentro del ilusionismo? Dentro de que circulo se habla así? De donde sacaste que en el ilusionismo se habla de Magia Autentica?O nuevamente es algo surgido de tu cabeza? Hablar de magia autentica dentro del ilusionismo solo deja entrever de que no se tiene la mas mínima idea de la historia del ilusionismo... Un sinsentido total... estas totalmente errado en conceptos, estas mezclando peras con manzanas.

Las preguntas son sencillas :
¿A que efectos del show de Criss Angel te refieres?¿ Y quienes son las personas que pueden hacer tales efectos de forma autentica?

Esto no es una respuesta:



> y  aquí no hago referencia a las tonterías donde se le ve cruzar de un  edificio a otro en los aires o pasar una piscina con gente absolútamente  comprada, sino a efectos potentes y que pueden ser realizado de forma _real_ por verdaderos profesionales.


Esto es no tener idea de lo que se habla. Usando tu misma lógica yo podría afirmar que hay muchas personas capaces de hacer lo que hace david copperfield pero de manera autentica, y que ante el cuestionamiento de quien haría tal hazaña yo responda "gente con creatividad" ... Es que hay algunos que solo se meten autogoles... Las preguntas son simples, solo se complican cuando no se tiene idea de lo que se habla. 

Y para el bronce esta frase :



> Cualquier persona con el  equipo de profesionales que este señor utiliza podría convertir al  profano menos habilidoso en un nuevo Criss Angel sin el menor esfuerzo posible.


Estas hablando de alguien que desde los 7 años viene haciendo magia, que a los 19 años ya ganaba cerca de 3000 mil dolares a la semana haciendo magia. Realmente no merece mas comentario que decir que no tienes la mas mínima idea de lo que el tipo es como ilusionista... 

Para terminar no me molesta que se critique , siempre que sea con fundamento, lo que me molesta es que se critique sin tener el mas mínimo argumento y que ademas evidenciando un elevado grado de ignorancia mágica se basuree sin asco el trabajo de personas que con esfuerzo han llegado donde están.

----------


## EnriqueAG

*Edo Sanchez*, 
Si entrara en detalles específicos sobre los "efectos especiales" que  realiza en sus producciones de TV creo que me pasaría escribiendo un  libro entero, así que no tengo el mas mínimo interés en hacerlo.  Cualquier Ilusionista serio sabe que Criss Angel no es la clase de  profesional que equivocádamente muchos consideran como "mejor". Que haya  iniciado a los 7 años no tiene nada que ver con su calidad como mago y  mucho menos cuantos dólares haya ganado, tan simple como eso. Este señor no es un "auténtico" ilusionista. En ningún momento he señalado que tal término corresponda a un concepto dentro de la magia (No se tome cada linea de forma rígida y mucho menos le de interpretaciones absurdas).

----------


## Tereso

¡NOSESTENPELIANDOMBE!

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> ¡NOSESTENPELIANDOMBE!


jajaja no si después del ultimo post , no tengo la mas mínima intención de seguir conversando con alguien que no tiene la capacidad de generar argumentos y que ante la falta de estos responde con verborrea y evasivas... Ha quedado mas que claro que no tiene la mas mínima idea de lo que habla. Es fácil darse cuenta de los novatillos como Enrique que recién están comenzando en esto, ya que por lo general no tienen conocimientos ni históricos ni teoricos sobre magia ( lo que evidentemente ha sucedido acá) y por ende no poseen ningún tipo de respeto por el Ilusionismo. Todo esto es producto de la ignorancia lo que lleva a una poca valoración que se tiene de esta y del trabajo que hay detrás. Es que de verdad no se si reír o llorar cuando veo comentarios de ese tipo pero bueno... 

Por ultimo recomendaría encarecidamente leer antes de hablar por hablar. Los libros no muerden...

----------


## EnriqueAG

> ¡NOSESTENPELIANDOMBE!


Tu sugerencia es muy constructiva Tereso, asi que no te preocupes, no es alguien a quien yo considere digno de tiempo y atención. 
Lo que tuve que decir ya lo he dicho, asi que me limito a eso.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Es posible que Enrique tenga las cosas un poco confusas, términos incorrectos y etc.. Pero es claro que de alguna manera Criss es algo chanta o como se dice en mi país.. vende humo..

Edo, leí muy bien tus respuestas y lo único que veo es comentarios sin argumento propio, solo intención de demostrar que el otro esta equivocado, haciéndolo quedar como ridículo...

Mi opinión es: Enrique te banco en mucho ya que tampoco me enamora Criss.. pero a su manera es un gran artista y merece respeto..
Edo: Demuestra tu sabiduría enseñando, trasmitiendo, explicando, no solo preguntando la edad del otro o afirmando que no sabe nada..

Discutiendo se logra pensar.. Pero si solo salimos a una guerra contra el otro sin pensar su respuesta no estamos discutiendo solo estamos en guerra.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> Es posible que Enrique tenga las cosas un poco confusas, términos incorrectos y etc.. Pero es claro que de alguna manera Criss es algo chanta o como se dice en mi país.. vende humo..
> 
> Edo, leí muy bien tus respuestas y lo único que veo es comentarios sin argumento propio, solo intención de demostrar que el otro esta equivocado, haciéndolo quedar como ridículo...
> 
> Mi opinión es: Enrique te banco en mucho ya que tampoco me enamora Criss.. pero a su manera es un gran artista y merece respeto..
> Edo: Demuestra tu sabiduría enseñando, trasmitiendo, explicando, no solo preguntando la edad del otro o afirmando que no sabe nada..
> 
> Discutiendo se logra pensar.. Pero si solo salimos a una guerra contra el otro sin pensar su respuesta no estamos discutiendo solo estamos en guerra.


Pero Ezequiel creo haberlo dicho anteriormente pero lo repito de nuevo ,a mi tampoco me gusta Criss Angel y el tema no pasa por eso .El tema pasa por el basureo gratuito , por el basureo al artista de parte de alguien que a todas luces no tiene idea de la mecánica interna de los juegos. Que el insinue que Criss Angel es solo edición de video, no solo demuestra el poco respeto hacia el trabajo de otros artistas sino que ademas demuestra una profunda ignorancia acerca de la magia en general. Haciendo la analogia seria como que yo a ti te haga una rutina de ambiciosa de 5 fases , y tu me respondas que soy un mal mago porque tengo 5 cartas iguales ... Acá es lo mismo, decir que el tipo es solo edición de videos es una muestra del nulo conocimiento que se tiene acerca de la mecánica interna de los juegos. Y eso es lo que molesta, ya que se basurea partiendo de una ignorancia ... El tema acá no es si Criss Angel hace un buen show o no , el tema es como se basurea gratuitamente sin tener la menor idea de lo que se habla. Yo te estoy dando una cantidad de argumentos no menores acerca de mi posición, yo simplemente pedí la explicación a tan duras palabras ya que incurrió en errores conceptuales bastante obvios, por lo tanto no hay que ser vidente para darse cuenta de que es alguien que recién esta comenzando ya que nadie con conocimientos medios sobre magia en general podría afirmar tamaña falacia... Y por lo mismo soy tan duro , ya que quien recién esta dando los primeros pasos por lo mínimo que debería comenzar seria por el respeto al trabajo del otro. Podemos hablar y debatir acerca de si el tipo hace o no hace buenos shows ,pero decir que el tipo es solo edición de videos o que cualquiera con ese staff técnico podría hacer lo mismo es sencillamente ser ignorante, no hay otra palabra para describir tales declaraciones...

----------


## EnriqueAG

Si hay algo que me desagrada mucho es un mal ilusionista y siento mucho que su héroe entre en esta categoría.
Seamos claros, el tipo miente a todas luces, es un estafador, quiere hacer creer que todo lo que realiza es magia bizarra, cuando lo único que hace es una mediocre producción de efectos especiales para sus programas de TV. Al no tener nada realmente bueno que ofrecer se limita a crear imposibles que solo logra realizar con edición de video y algunos efectos especiales. Señalar que David Copperfield los usaba y muchos ilusionistas los usan actualmente...en sus presentaciones en vivo!.
Filmar con gente contratada para que actúe como público sorprendido, hacer cortes de cámara más que evidentes, es simplemente patético. Quien podría creerse que puede meterse en un barril, cerrarlo y al instante aparecer en la azotea de la construcción de al lado o que puede volar de un edificio a otro, o caminar sobre el agua de una piscina, convertir a una niña de 8 años en una chica de 20, porfavor!. He visto trucos buenos hechos por él, pero ahora es solo un actor, tan increible como un niño de 10 años que juega al "stop y rec" con una camara casera para hacer "desaparecer" cosas.
Recuerdo que en un programa de televisión denominado Phenomenon, Criss reta a Jim Callahan (otro payaso) a que adivine el contenido de un sobre cerrado que guardaba en su bolsillo diciéndole que le dará un millón de dólares de su dinero personal si consigue adivinar (soberbia pura, no nos importa si le sobran un millón o dos); y hace esto porque en el show Callahan hace gala de toda una actuación digna de un Oscar personificando a un hombre que es poseído por el espíritu de un escritor fallecido para adivinar el contenido de una caja metálica cerrada, obviamente logra adivinar, es parte de su acto (como show está bien), pero la poca ética radica en que Callahan realmente cree que puede hacer eso, cree tener poderes sobrenaturales y lo dice. Al final luego de que Angel lo reta ambos empiezan a discutir y pues los 2 quedan como simples bufones. Es como que a Criss alguien le diga "Te reto a que flotes de un edificio a otro ahora mismo!", y claro, sin su editor de video es imposible que lo haga asi le ofrescan 100 millones. En fín, creo que no es necesario entrar en detalles con respecto a todo esto, esta más que claro. Para concluir voy a añadir que el problema aquí es que usted tiene una enorme dificultad para aceptar una verdad algo más que evidente y eso lo pone de manifiesto con su malestar al leer mis críticas, que por cierto no tienen otro interés que el de promover una forma objetiva de ver las cosas.
En lineas anteriores solo pude ver la rabieta de un niño pidiéndome mi edad y apresurándose a hablar estupidéz y media sin nisiquiera saber con quien esta hablando, tal cual una persona con desesperación que al verse sin escape solo actua sin fundamento. Discúlpeme si en algún momento se ha sentido ofendido con mis palabras, pero la actitud de una persona madura no es la que usted hasta el momento ha venido demostrando. No se cual sea su edad ni sus intereses reales, pero luego de notar su negativa a aceptar las cosas que no se pueden negar, me da la impresión de que si hay alguien aquí a quien se le debe atribuir la etiqueta de "novatillo", esa persona es usted. Edúquese, cambie y mejore su pobre forma de referirse a los demás. Siempre que crea tener la razón, piense bien lo que va a decir; aveces se puede tener al maestro dándole una lección sin niquiera darse cuenta.
No quiero que nadie tome esto como una forma de pisotear a este jovencito. El respeto por los demás es escencial y eso es lo que en todo momento he hecho.
Saludos!

----------


## Edo Sánchez

No planeo seguir discutiendo contigo ya que hace rato se hizo evidente que no estas a la altura de un debate medianamente serio .No solo yo me he dado cuenta de que no tienes idea de lo que hablas sino que probablemente todo aquel que haya leído este tema y visto las falacias que afirmas, así que te recomendaría que no sigas gastando tiempo en responder ya que tu solo te estas dejando en ridículo debido a que hace rato has dejado en evidencia que de magia sabes muy poco ...



> aveces se puede tener al maestro dándole una lección sin niquiera darse cuenta.



Ps: Evidentemente este no es el caso así que no trates de insinuar que eres un veterano en esto ya que con la calidad de "argumentos" que das, con la cantidad de falacias que afirmas , inventando términos que no existen y demases se ha hecho mas que claro que en esto no llevas mas que unos meses o quizás menos... Créeme que es demasiado obvio.Te hago otra analogía mas didáctica, es como que yo vea por la tv a un mago levitando una moneda y luego afirme que el tipo usa edición de video, así de "inocentes" son tus razonamientos... En todo caso eso a mi me da lo mismo,si en definitiva todos tuvimos un comienzo, lo que no me da lo mismo es el poco respeto con el que algunos como tu entran en esto...

Saludos

----------


## pedrojpet

Hola, siguiendo el hilo a mi opinión,cualquier artista se lo tiene que trabajar mucho, para llegar  a la fama, sino, todos seríamos famosos. 
Y sí , muchos se merecen la fama pero no an tenido la misma suerte.
El problema, a mi opinión, que la tele está haciendo a la magia, es que nos acostumbramos  a ver efectos de ciencia ficción en magos como criss y otros, como si fueran a realizarse delante del espectador, y esto crea la confusión en la gente de que si ven a un mago en un espectáculo o en la calle, a la misma distancia y condiciones debería ser capaz de hacer lo mismo, sin saber que lo que hacen los magos de tv es lo mismo  que  los actores en una película. Está confusión que se crea hace que se desprestigio la verdadera magia en una situación real cara al público.
Por lo que sinceramente la idea moderna de la magia que tiene la gente es una quimera.
La magia es para asombrar a los que tienes delante, no, para que finjan que se asombran.

----------


## Tereso

¿Nos acostumbramos a ver efectos de ciencia ficción? ¿Y levitar una carta no es ciencia-ficción? ¿La Cabina de los hermanos Davenport se realizaba "delante del espectador"? ¿El fantasma de Pepper se realizaba sin compinches?

La historia de la magia está llena de efectos que por natura deben parecer ciencia ficción.
La "delantibilidad" del espectador no es una condición para que la magia sea magia.
El uso de compinches es también una herramienta tan antigua como la magia misma.

"La magia es para asombrar los que tienes delante" y eso debe incluir "a los que tienes delante del televisor".

Un problema aquí es que estamos ante un asunto de formas, y no de fondos. Lamentablemente todo se reduce a "me gusta" o "no me gusta" y estamos pasando por alto las pocas o muchas habilidades o lecciones que podría uno aprender de magos tan mediáticos.

No me lo tomen personal, simplemente creo que el señor Angel no es tan bueno ni tan malo, sino todo lo contrario... e insisto, si tanto les molesta el Chriss Angel, aprendan de él lo que les molesta y si algo les gusta, aprendan de él lo que se pueda.

A fin de cuentas es un colega. Un colega que gana millonadas que yo no, pero colega. Un colega que se forra de tías más buenas que el pan Bimbo, pero un colega. Oh Dios, me deprimo...

Saludos angelicales.

----------


## pedrojpet

Bueno, tal vez me explique mal,  está claro que hay muy buen ilusionismo  que lo ves delante  y te parece ciencia ficción.  Pero hay imposibles que requieren de una  situación  ambiental  que se crea en un escenario. 
El otro día vi unos vídeos de criss,  en uno empezaba a volar delante de los espectadores de una manera impresionante cogió a dos de las manos y todo. Lo curioso que poco después me puse vídeos de música y mirando uno de chenoa  cantando, está hacia lo mismo que criss volaba de repente y luego otro la cogía de la mano en el aire, la impresión, la manera de volar i las similitudes eran  tan abrumadoras que me pregunté si chenoa hacia magia o criss videoclips .
Un truco de magia para volar que además de los miles de euros que vale , el entrenamiento y la preparación, queda fantástico ante el público, pero si al público lo acostumbras a ver ciertas cosas en la tele , cuando vean el efecto en el escenario les gustara , pero se preguntaran por qué no puedes hacerlo en medio de todos e interactuar con ellos, o simplemente seguirán pensando que criss ángel lo hace mejor.
Criss a mi opinión es muy buen mago, el problema es que no hay que mezclar el arte de la magia con el arte del cine. Y si no recuerdo mal houdini ya tubo problemas por querer mezclalos.

----------


## Tereso

Houdini tuvo problemas por ser Houdini jejejeje Una cosa impresionante y lamentable en muchos sentidos jejeje

Por otra parte, me quedó mucho más claro tu segundo comentario, y debo decir que concuerdo  :Smile1:

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Es que me parece que hay que tratar de ser lo suficientemene objetivo como para ver mas alla de lo que nuestro gusto nos permite. Es decir , no porque algo no me gusta  ese algo debe ser malo. Ese desde mi optica es lo primero a tener en cuenta. Y lo segundo y creo yo mas importante es que siento que muchas veces se confunde lo que es el artista vs lo que es el show. Por ejemplo todas las opiniones que hay de Criss Angel en este tema son basadas en su show televisivo, no de sus actuaciones en vivo. Me parece que hay que ser proporcional en cuanto a la dureza de la critica ya que una cosa es que a mi no me guste su show televisivo ( de hecho personalmente no me gusta) y otra muy distinta es que yo considero que el tipo es un mal ilusionista . 

A lo que voy es a que el show televisivo no es la única forma que tiene de hacer magia, sin ir mas lejos actualmente el show que tiene en las Vegas es el que tiene mas cantidad de efectos de magia (40 en total) . Y si bien en un comienzo las criticas fueron malisimas , la principal razón no era la calidad del show de magia, sino la calidad del show en general, ya que por lo general las criticas eran por la mala construcción del show en donde el Cirque Du Soleil se comía la actuación de Criss, y esto era malo para el negocio ya que la gente no quería ir a ver al Cirque Du Soleil ya que estos tienen al menos 5 espectáculos mas en Las Vegas, la gente quería ir a ver al mago, por lo mismo durante todos estos años la participación de Criss fue creciendo al punto de que Criss paso de ser casi un invitado especial al show a ser el protagonista del show, y que todo este gire en torno a el. Esto le dio un nuevo aire convirtiéndolo a día de hoy en el 2do acto mas visto de Las Vegas. Si un show es malo es malo , pero no hay manera de que este se mantenga durante los años ( va para los 5 años ) si no tuviera nada interesante que ofrecer... Como dije antes las principales criticas no iban hacia el mago , sino hacia el show el cual fue concebido no por Criss Angel sino que por Guy Laliberte, creador del Cirque du Soleil. 

Entonces a lo que voy es a investigar un poco mas antes de hacer criticas tan duras, ya que siendo tan drástico solo se deja en evidencia el escaso conocimiento que se tiene sobre magia en general.Como dije antes, a mi no me gusta Criss Angel como ilusionista, pero no puedo dejar de reconocer que el tipo es tremendo ilusionista, aunque no me guste su estilo...



Saludos

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Y yo que mi primer comentario decía que me asombraba con la calma que se trato el tema y ya ves... tiempo después terminaron enroscando el tema... Pero que lindo que es pensar tan distinto.. Gracias a eso se invento el boxeo.. sabían?

----------


## frankvercetti

A mi personalmente Criss Angel no me agrada, pero... pero como lei anteriormente, aunque duela admitirlo, gracias a el el publico se ha interesado mas en nuestro arte, pero... pero lo que a mi personalmente no me parece (como lei anteriormente), es que uno esta trabajando y no falta el tipo o la tipa que quiere ver algo como lo que hace Criss Angel (en pleno show de close up le piden a uno que levite a medio restaurant!!!!), yo lo unico que puedo decir es que me hubiese gustado que Angel hubiese sido como David Copperfield que definio muy bien su magia: lo del escenario al escenario, y los imposibles... al escenario (o a entornos reales y propicios donde se puede hacer realmente el efecto), a mi Criss no me la pega con sus levitaciones aptas para escenario a media feria y rodeado de espectadores, vamos que cualquiera que conozca el efecto sabe que es posible, pero no en estas circunstancias (sobretodo por los angulos) pero...

Mi conclusion a final de cuentas es que si hay gente bastante loca como para querer que uno haga los mismo que Angel a media calle (y tambien hay quien molesta con el mago de la mascara -otra molesta alimaña- jajaja), pero no todos, sino por el contrario, aparte de haber dado publicidad a nuestro arte, la mayoria de mi publico me ha dicho que no es lo mismo ver magia en la TV que verla en vivo, que en la TV se ve muy increible pero en vivo es otra cosa muy distinta, por lo que a mi parecer y personalmente, a mi no me afecta, jajajaja.

Saludos magicos.

----------

